# 02 Nissan maxima problems



## Ginaa412 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok so the car was making a ticking noise had my dad check it needed oil he put some in it ran great no noise came home from work then went to leave back out and the break light came on and battery light the back breaks smell like there burning turned the car off and later went back out and went to leave and the car goes into drive but Won't move doesn't make a sound when the gas is pressed and when in reverse same thing shut car off and try to restart and it won't let it sit for a day and did the same thing. Do I need a new battery? Is it my transmission? Is it the breaks? Help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could be more than one problem. I would check the charging system voltage and also jack up the back and try to turn the wheels by hand. Not to ask a "dumb question," but any chance the emergency brake is engaged?


----------



## Ginaa412 (Nov 29, 2012)

No. And my battery is nasty I was gnna try to replace that first?


----------



## Ginaa412 (Nov 29, 2012)

The break pads are rubbing


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's got corrosion on it, it can be cleaned up with water and baking soda, but if it's tested "bad," then obviously it should be replaced. IF a new battery is installed, make sure the cable ends are clean and tight and re-test the charging system. Overcharging and undercharging systems can create some wierd problems, but unless it's affecting the ABS system in some wierd way, it's unlikely the cause of the brake issue. I've seen brake cables sieze up on Maximas. It's also possible for calipers to seize and brake hoses to collapse internally and cause brakes to lock up. I would still start by checking the charging system, though.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Brakew and battery light together means charging failure. Get the alternator tested. The brakes may just be coincidental.


----------

